# FS New Savage Stevens 555 20ga Over/Under



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Got a new Savage Stevens 555 20ga Over Under for sale. Comes with box, full set of choke tubes, manual, etc... Still has the tags on it. It takes mobile chokes like the benellis and berettas. With 26" barrels, Weighs in at 5.3lbs. Asking $475 and located in Utah County. Cash is nice, but willing to trade for 28ga shotguns or nice pair of 8x32 or similar binoculars.


----------

